# Post contest !!!!



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's time for a post contest folks. Get our minds off political threads etc. Contest is open until 8:00 PM EST Feb 6th.

Lucky winner to be selected at random. Winner gets a GC guitar Strap !! kksjur


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Always in for a free guitar strap...


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm In !! :rockon2:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm out, I won the last one. :rockon2:














Oh crap did I just enter the contest?!?!? kqoct


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tap me in!kkjuw


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> I'm out, I won the last one. :rockon2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure but I think I just entered this one. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I got 3 giters, and only 1 strap ...booo hooo hooo hooo :wave:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in for the Guitars Canada swag.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya know I wann it


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Count me in, I'm ever so deserving! (Cough, gag.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in desperate need for a strap. That will give me a reason to buy a new guitar!!!kkjuw


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in too!!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Add my name to the list, can never have too many straps!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

The forum is starting to feel like it's old self!


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo
I have been meaning to order one
I'm in


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

If I win I'll buy me a tele


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Never been one to say no to free stuff. Count me in.evilGuitar:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in. Bass players need fancy straps too. :wave:


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Me too.

I always got the strap when I was young 
hopefully my luck hasn't changed...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

WHEW! For a minute there I thought you said a Guitars Canada Strap-on.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If I win the strap I can get a new guitar for it...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does this post count? Testing, testing, one, two, three, four.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There once was a man, a little old man who lived in Montreal with a dog and a wife and a car and a house and a teenaged daughter with a see through blouse......



(Random FZ lyrics post)


I'm in.


Good luck everyone!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

ok ill give it another shotkqoct


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> WHEW! For a minute there I thought you said a Guitars Canada Strap-on.


You'll never know until you win! :wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I could always use another strap.
Especially if it's free.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm in!!asdfa


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

That strap would be cool!

yee haw!

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I could use a strap for my new axe!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in. I have two new guitars coming, so I need a new one.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in, will go nicely with my London Music Club t-shirt ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice, count me in! In fact, count me as the only one in if you like 9kkhhd:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in, tired of using duct tape.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow , those are pretty cool . I'm in need of some straps so if I don't win perhaps I'll have to order a couple :smile:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

me too, please :wave:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in too, thanks!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep I'm in...you betcha


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Put me down! I got a new strap for Christmas but I could always use another...:rockon:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in....always on the lookout for free stuff. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

count me in too!!!!


----------



## PhReAkEr13 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sign me up!!


:thanks5qx:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow
This is one way to get people posting :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Strap me up.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There once was a man, a little old man who lived in Montreal with a dog and a wife and a car and a house and a teenaged daughter with a see through blouse......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real poncho, or is that a Sears poncho?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

better put one in for this morning


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Need a prize for the next RIFF WRATH jam.........good luck to all and many thanks GC


----------



## nezumi (Nov 1, 2008)

am i too late? 

I was out looking over my ever-dwindling wood pile and wondering where the h*ll i'm going to get more. 
i've also been busy freezing my butt off at local arenas watching my kid play hockey. Some local rinks have natural-ice arenas.....brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy Friday all! pick me!!!! Thanks GC!


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Can never have too many straps...I'm in!

~Andrew


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'm in for another shot at it....


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

If I win, I'm going to write a political manifesto on the back of it. It's mainly about the free distribution of bourbon to those in need.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Fer sure! I'll take the strap!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Two guys walk into a bar, which is surprising because you would have thought they'd have seen it coming.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Two guys walk into a bar, which is surprising because you would have thought they'd have seen it coming.



kqoctkqoctkqoctkqoct ummmm......another post?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is open until 8:00 PM EST tonight.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Since the contest is open still, I shall also hope that the Guitar Gods pick my name for such a cool strap.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Boy, I'd love to get one of those, been thinking about buying one for a while, but maybe I'll have to wait til the contest is over. LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in, drive on (2 guitars 1 strap) heeeelp


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's it, three is my lucky number...


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

If two are good,three are better!!!kkjuw


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Count me in !!! sdsre kksjur


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I still in?


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Sign me up please.  And thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

15 minutes to close


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

are you open to bribes? 



kkjuw
Just kidding


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

thread closed. Winner to be announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Winner*

the winner of the GC Guitar Strap is STARBUCK

Send me a PM with your address and I will send out your strap. Congrats to Starbuck


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you post the winning post ??????????


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here you go...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=172330&postcount=49


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Can you post the winning post ??????????


Just to be clear. The post contest winner are drawn from the "post contest thread". You must post to it to enter. We use a number generator to select the winning post. This one was number 49.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats Starbucksdsre


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> By "number generator" do you mean two 10 sided dies left over from your highschool Dungeon and Dragons days?


That about sums it up :rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=172330&postcount=49


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> the winner of the GC Guitar Strap is STARBUCK
> 
> Send me a PM with your address and I will send out your strap. Congrats to Starbuck




Congratulations Starbuck!


Always feels nice to win something.

Thanks GC.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Guess I'm sticking with the Red Green Special.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

congrats starbuck...shes watching battle star galactica im guessing kqoct


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Starbuck ! :rockon2:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just not my night I guess.Didn't win the Super 7 either


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats--now you have to keep playing.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey ! I just got on this am! Thanks GC!!!!!!!!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats, Starbuck!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey, way to go Starbuck............decisions, decisions..............which git does it best go with....................


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey, way to go Starbuck............decisions, decisions..............which git does it best go with....................


Well I've already decided! My Epi DOT!!! Nice tobacco burst.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Starbuck......these straps are very nice........they have a "silky" feel , rather that the normal rough backpack nylon type...........every one should have at least one................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Well I've already decided! My Epi DOT!!! Nice tobacco burst.


Hey Star, did you get the strap?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

xuthal said:


> congrats starbuck...shes watching battle star galactica im guessing kqoct


Or Moby Dick. 

I didn't even see this post till now. DRATS !!!!
Oh well Congrats Starbuck.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Or Moby Dick.
> 
> I didn't even see this post till now. DRATS !!!!
> Oh well Congrats Starbuck.
> ...


Oh You're a bright one!!! VERY good on getting the reference! And thanks! I received said strap in the mail and it's VERY nice. Nice and silky and comfortable.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hey Star, did you get the strap?


yes I have been remiss and haven't gotten on to say thanks again! My family, has been ill with flu (I think) and it's been a bit hectic! Making chicken soup, keeping the fire stoked and generally being run off my feet!! LOL!


----------

